# A look into the past.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

A lot of you won't relate to this, but I know some on the board will. My grandson helps me get wood in. Now he's only 2-1/2 years old but if I'm doing it, he isa gynna be there. If the tractor starts, he intends on being on it. So, when I went out to the woodpile, Hezzy come atruckin it. Wife said he needs to eat by noon. I put a couple cans of beanee weenies and some 4 cornered crackers in my vest and we took a break. Sat down on a stump and pulled out a can of beans and started in onem. Well, Hez had to have some since he was already hungery. We had us a gormet sawmill meal today. He washed his down with a small sody pop. Wife said what did he have for desert? I said look at his chops. He was still wearin the pack of froze huckleberries he had gobbled up. Kids can learn there's more to et than McDonalds greasy spoon grub. He gets a tin of sardines next week. Mought not be the healthiest but I never starved to death etin it. And anybody old enough to have been brung up on sawmill grub is living proof that they ain't neither. Twasn't worth the walk outta the mounteens to try to get anything. Iffen there was a store within 10 miles we was lucky. Besides, didn't have any money anyhows.


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

My boys and grandsons came up the same way. There just ain't nuthin so good as that kind of eatin!.
Even the fussy one was all over fire toasted cheese sandwiches like Oprah on a baked ham.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Good stuff Brother! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

lunch during gun season


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Bought fergot the cheese samiches over a barrel or small fire. Kids seemed to lovem. Hell, I loved them. Carryin the bread in your pocket sometimes made makin them a little difficult but never took away from the taste. Never needed anything but a laurel limb wid 3/4 branches for a grill and had at it. Plumb goodin Bobmac.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Pay, that was one fine lookin cooker.


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

They was a time never went hunten without a can of sardines crackers and rat trap cheese in my pocket.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

My boys are 8 and 13 and they were raised on vienna weenies and beenie weenies. They don't care for sardines but they will get there one day. They loved the idea of taking a hot sweet tater wrapped in tin foil hunting. Handwarmer and a warm snack.

Hoop cheese was always my favorite. hoop cheese, a can of weenies and crackers. Washed down with a half frozen coke that I kept in the back of my truck during deer season. 

Darin


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

A man cant survive without a couple of cans of beenie wennies, sardines, crackers and if ya was lucky ya had a few packs of Texas pete to liven it all up. I am shocked ya havent had him slurpen on some pickeled pigs feet, they always taste better when ya get most of the juice runnen down your neck 

WD there aint no doubt he will grow up just fine with a little guidance from grandpop


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I had a tin of potted meat today ... Mrs about throwed up ... I told her it's just hotdog meat in a spread


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Might have to go and pop a can of sardines tonite. I love them thing and they are not that bad for you.

Hey wdbrand, thanks. I can hardly wait to fire her up this weekend. Pics to follow, I hope.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Folks was looked down on who ate sardines when I was growing up.Now,they are a highly recommended health food,especially for heart/artery health,along with tuna and wild salmon.Those of us who grew up on the sardines and beenie weenies have a hard time believing the prices now.You could get both on sale 4 for a $1.Beenie weenies here are now .85 ea and sardines .78 ea,cheapest brands.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I can't handle potted meat anymore. Used to love it. Just can't take it anymore. Now I love sardines in mustard sauce or hot sauce. 

Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Always amazed me how folks would wolf down a sardine, fins, guts and all and then cut and eat around the dark pieces in fried oysters. You're right flathead, about the price. Can remember when folks who eat a can of corned beef was considered poor. Well, try $4.99 a can now, which I won't pay.


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

Kraft diner was 8 for a buck, bread was 2 bits a loaf. Back then a tin of sardines was 17 cents and a box of saltines was a quarter. Canned bacon was expensive at 30 cents a can and we used to fry bread in the drippings. Sliced cheese came in long blocks and we cut off the size you wanted your slices to be. Mind gas was 27 cents a gallon and we had an old upright pump. It wasn't a back and forth pump mechanism but an up and down unit. 
We sold Victor #4 traps for a buck each and that was expensive. Brass snare wire was 10 cents a roll and we used it for Rabbits. I got caught using it to snare fish and couldn't sit down for more than a week. Didn't know no better cause the other kids was snaring fish too; they just didn't get caught by their old men.


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

Bobmac if I remember right my first dozen traps were $8 my dad staked me to them with the understanding theys paid for with the first fur money.


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

WV Cobbmullet said:


> Bobmac if I remember right my first dozen traps were $8 my dad staked me to them with the understanding theys paid for with the first fur money.


I know what you're saying.... Many of us made some decent money back then and it wasn't just for fun; it was a way of life. If we didn't get an elk or a moose along with a mess of fish and garden truk; we went hungry by spring. Nearest town was 50 miles away and we had to depend on the rail to bring stuff for the store. We were always waiting on the grader to open the road and about 2 or 3 times a winter they would have to send bulldozers down the road to push the snow banks back. The line I ran was 25 miles so I worked a different section every week unless there was lots of sign; then I would stay on a section a week longer.

I liked getting beaver because it was good eating. Nothing but some of the weasel and the like went to waste.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Anybody remember when rats brought $7.50? And a jumbo more than that. Beaver never did bring enough for the work involved but nothing went to waste.


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

Beat the hell out of $2.00 didn't it?


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

WD Ive got every thing from .15 to $7.00 for rats. My favorite was when foxes went for $60.00.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I trapped a little with a friend but my Dad was a Coonhunter ... back in the 70's the price was right for hides of any kind ... I went once with my friend to a huge fur house in Ohio ... he bought from smaller dealers plus public ... he had hundreds of skids of red fox hides with 500 to a skid ... ditto for rats, *****, minks, even skunks and possums was worth a little back then


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Bobmac said:


> I liked getting beaver because it was good eating.


....


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Dirty mind there solid.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Bggbg said:


> wow I will follow your topics :0


Beware of these type of messages. They are showing up frequently, and are usually from some far away place. "wow I will follow your topics" is always post #1, and sometimes post #2. I am guessing that this is someone attempting to join the forum, gain access to the PM system, and then SPAM as many users as they can. (and have multiple ID's, as they will inevitably be banned after the first attempt on each)

Anyone posting "wow I will follow your topics" should be banned outright, IMO.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Hey s7, I sent you a PM. Thanks for the heads-up. There have been several of these here lately. If any of your inboxes get hit with BS spam, shoot one of the mods a PM and we'll definitely deal with it. Rest assured, there are ways to handle multiple IDs from the same ISP, and the boss knows how to handle those.


----------

